# Supply ship 'Demas Victory' lost off Qatar, 30 dead, 5 rescued.



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The ship 'Demas Victory' is said to have capsized near the Doha Channel yesterday..

http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/L1546037.htm

http://www.ameinfo.com/202285.html


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Significantly more details regarding this can be found here...

http://www.thepeninsulaqatar.com/Di...nth=July2009&file=Local_News2009070165352.xml


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Vessel, built 1979 and registered in Kingstown, St. Vincent & Grenadines, described on owners website as a Safety/Standby vessel. Full details and photo at www.midgulfoffshore.com/demasvictory.htm

Dennis.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Toll in this accident has increased to 7 dead, 23 missing & 5 rescued...

http://www.lloydslist.com/ll/news/viewArticle.htm?articleId=20017670367


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Further update to this tragedy...

http://aquarmagazine.co.cc/index.php/marine-accidents/183-demas-victory-death-toll-set-to-rise.html

There appears to be some problem over the class of the vessel.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Further update

http://www.gulf-times.com/site/topi...=300817&version=1&template_id=57&parent_id=56

It is looking more likely that the final toll will be 30 dead from this ship, sympathies go to their families...

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...xfile=data/theuae/2009/July/theuae_July85.xml

Personally I hope the above is right and the crew were asleep when the storm hit the ship and they knew little of what was happening.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update

http://www.zawya.com/Story.cfm/sidZAWYA20090704045156/Qatar: Capsized ship to be moved


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Victims are slowly being identified from this tragedy...

http://www.gulf-times.com/site/topi...=301170&version=1&template_id=36&parent_id=16


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The Demas Victory has now been raised so that all bodies can be recovered...

http://www.thenational.ae/article/20090706/NATIONAL/707069958/-1/NEWS


----------



## cptkirk (Jun 10, 2007)

T.S.Supreme was ot in a storm or working on an oilrig, it was foing alongside a welhead platform, hit the platform, got holed, and sank, the crew jumped off onto the jkt.


----------



## cptkirk (Jun 10, 2007)

Demas Victory was a small utility vessel working on a paint contract. ships don't get "hit by storms" they sail into them, and people don't drown in thier sleep.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Forty crew members,thats sounds like a crowded little ship.
RIP.

John.


----------



## cptkirk (Jun 10, 2007)

Accommadation was in porta cabins on deck, outlawed in most parts of the world.


----------



## cptkirk (Jun 10, 2007)

Capt. is in jail in Doha for 3 years, he admitted being at fault, make of that what you will. Ship now refitted and sold to Iranian owners but still in Sharja port, not sure of new name.


----------

